# The whole damn truth



## t4tom (Jan 5, 2014)

I am sorry for keep asking questions - damn newbies!

Anyhow, I have been hanging around here for a few days, have spoken with a number of local coffee shops and now have a vastly improved appreciation of grinder importance.

I don't want to cheap out on this importance purchase but at the same time I don't want to spend on the wrong side of the plateau of grinder value. Assuming that the MC2 is the minimum viable product, what do I have to spend to get something that will stay with me when I outgrow my Gaggia Classic.

Please tell it like it is!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

£250 will buy you a lot of used grinder!


----------



## t4tom (Jan 5, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> £250 will buy you a lot of used grinder!


Do you think I would be left wanting if I bought a second hand Mazzer Mini?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Is space an issue? Do you want something small and pretty or would you consider more of a commercial looking machine?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

It used to be that a used Mazzer Super Jolly was the last grinder anyone needed at home but now it seems that people are spending more and more in pursuit of perfect coffee! If you're looking for bang for buck and longevity then a used commercial grinder would be best but there are downsides (mainly size and potentially looks). A Eureka Mignon seems to be the next big step up from the MC2 in domestic grinders.


----------



## t4tom (Jan 5, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Is space an issue? Do you want something small and pretty or would you consider more of a commercial looking machine?


I want to say that space isn't an issue, but I can't be sure that Mrs t4tom will see things my way... I would say that something with a smaller footprint would be preferable. I don't have any real issue with the grinder looking battered and/or commercial, particularly if there are options to create a smaller hopper etc. that might reduce it's visual impact.


----------



## t4tom (Jan 5, 2014)

t4tom said:


> I want to say that space isn't an issue, but I can't be sure that Mrs t4tom will see things my way... I would say that something with a smaller footprint would be preferable. I don't have any real issue with the grinder looking battered and/or commercial, particularly if there are options to create a smaller hopper etc. that might reduce it's visual impact.


Was that vague and non-commital enough?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mignon (best 'wee' domestic machine)


----------



## t4tom (Jan 5, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Mignon (best 'wee' domestic machine)
> 
> Ok, thanks - your honesty is appreciated.
> 
> A chap near me as a super jolly for sale, I will go and have a look this weekend - if it's too big, then I will start my search for the mini.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Coffeechap probably has none Mazzer alternatives around that same sort of price as well.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

t4tom said:


> Ok, thanks - your honesty is appreciated.
> 
> A chap near me as a super jolly for sale, I will go and have a look this weekend - if it's too big, then I will start my search for the mini.


This should give you an idea how the Mignon stacks up against its direct rivals: http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/compactgrinder1closerlookv3.pdf

The Mignon is great and will stand up against a better machine than a Classic but you'll get a better grinder for a similar price if you're willing to put up with a slightly larger/uglier machine.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The Grindoff event thread will also give you a good overview of how a lot of different grinders stack up including all the usual suspects and there were one or 2 surprises. Personally after seeing how clumpy the Mignons were at the Bella Barista members day I wouldn't touch one with a bargepole at finer grind levels they seemed to extruding coffee the same as the old plasticine moulds do.

I'd far rather spend the money on an ex commercial and have done with upgrades until you can afford the dream ultimate setup.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

http://www.orphanespresso.com/OE-PHAROS-Hand-Coffee-Grinder_p_3977.html

Love mine - wouldn't swap it for anything... well maybe a HG One.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Out of interest was any hand grinders used in the Grind off ?


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

I think the Pharos was meant to be but wasn't in the end - CoffeeChap mentioned there'd been some kind of problem with it on the day. Much better quality in the cup than the Vario or Caimano I had previously.

Pros - cup quality, single-dosing, low wastage, unbreakable.

Cons - my wife isn't strong enough to use it.

The day I got it I wasted about 200g of beans dialing it in but since then I've found it pretty easy switching between beans.


----------



## t4tom (Jan 5, 2014)

I think I might be buying a super jolly for 175 this Sunday - 2 years old.

Any buying tips?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

That's a good price for a fairly new grinder. Take some beans, give it a try, see how you get on. Mazzers are very well built so unless it's been abused those two years you should be OK.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

t4tom said:


> I think I might be buying a super jolly for 175 this Sunday - 2 years old.
> 
> Any buying tips?


Check the serial number to make sure they are not telling you porkies about the age. The first 2 numbers of the serial number indicate the year of manufacture. If they are telling porkies over the age then be suspicious about everything else they tell you - but use it to your advantage and barter. They are pretty bullet proof.


----------

